

Ask HN: What "groupware" solution for a startup? - girvo

Hey everyone.<p>I&#x27;m curious what startups are using to manage their emails, calendars, files and the like. Basically, a typical groupware setup.<p>I&#x27;ve used Google Apps in the past, but I&#x27;m more in the business of self hosting my data these days. Post PRISM, and being a non American, you get the idea.<p>So, what does everyone use?<p>I&#x27;m leaning towards Kolab[0] or possibly Zimbra[1]. The former is interesting due to being fully FOSS rather than the not-really-open-source license of Zimbra, but the latter seems more polished. And $840 for a perpetual starter license isn&#x27;t bad, if it works well that is.<p>My biggest thing is that it needs to be able to sync to a range of devices, from Android to iphone, to BlackBerry if needed.<p>Thoughts and opinions? What does your startup use?<p><pre><code>  [0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kolab.org&#x2F;
  [1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zimbra.com&#x2F;</code></pre>
======
cik
The few people I know who aren't on Google Apps use Citadel
[http://www.citadel.org/](http://www.citadel.org/). I've only heard good
things, but can't attest to it myself.

~~~
girvo
Ah Citadel, I saw that pop up. I might fire it up in a VM and have a
play,cheers!

~~~
cik
Awesome. Can you report back how it works for you - I'm curious for similar
reasons.. and the friends using it aren't exactly exacting.

~~~
girvo
Will do mate, I'm going to fire them all up in a VM over the weekend and see
what they're like. I'm most excited about Kolab to be honest :)

Send me an email so I've got yours: mines in my profile

